# Char-Griller Duo! Mods



## vtanker

Hello every one,
I just got a char-griller duo from the wife. It is an awesome combo. I tried some of the mods that have been posted for the char-griller smokers but they did not all work. The duo has a smaller smoking chamber. 
I tried the small piece of metal cut and bent like the video said but I had a bunch of hot spots. I tried the two plates with all the holes and the box did not want to come down below 238 temp wise. The whole drier tube thing did not work well. It likes to fall off. The rope seal thing was well, a pain. Leaks and falls off. I found a 3" diameter pipe at 1/16" thick at a local salvage yard for $2.25 a foot. It fit over the existing pipe with NO PLAY! I then cut it 8 1/4" long and tack welded it. two screws would work as well since there is no gap to seal. 
For the fire box guard I took the legs that they give you for the fire box and cut the round straps off the legs. I placed them in the bottom of the smoker and turned the charcoal tray over and the right side of it rests on the bolts that hold the fire box on. I did not weld it in because i want to clean it. There is a 2" gap on both sides of the tray. at the front there is a 2 3/4" gap. I have no hot spots now and I can maintain the temp between 218 and 224 with hardly any adjustments during smoking. I am using lump charcoal and wood chunks.
For the fire box itself I did the 3/4 expanded metal thing I used stainless because I could get it free.
I am not a professional smoker I am learning as I go. These are just some things that I have learned. I could not have known what to do with out this Forum!!!
Thanks to everyone!
I tried to insert pictures but cant seem to figure it out!


----------



## pigcicles

Kewl stuff vtanker. I have some info around here somewhere on the Duo. Does a nice job. Try using Photobucket or similar site to host your pictures then paste the IMG code into your post.


----------



## vtanker




----------



## vtanker




----------



## pigcicles

html doesn't work with the forums as it isn't allowed. Use the link for forums and just copy and paste it directly .. nothing else to do.


----------



## vtanker




----------



## vtanker




----------



## vtanker




----------



## vtanker

OK I got pictures up but it took a few tries.


----------



## pigcicles

You can put multiple items in a post up to the forum limit. Just double space between each picture and maybe a short description above it then paste the link.

Everything looks great!


----------



## vtanker

I cant seem to get more than one on the same post. I went top photo bucket like you said. I tried copying each different one but only the direct link would work. I could only put one per on the post.?????


----------



## rata

Hi All,

First, Thank You Members for all mods and ideas.

I've had my grill/smoker for about a year and half. Last year (pre-mods)I smoked one turkey, fried another. They turned out good IMO 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, but on a windy day had to fight with the temp all day. Anyway...I'm smoking two turkeys this year with these suggested mods. Weather is coming in ...cold and windy.... lets see how it goes
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Here are my mods:


----------



## rata

Well I smoked the two turkeys. Before mods I had trouble keeping the temp down to 225....with mods I had a hard time keeping the temp up. The temp just went all over the place...maybe I just need practice. Also I soaked the turkeys in a brine....wow did it come out salty ... not certain what I did wrong. the smoke flavor was there but I was not happy with the results. I'll stick to injection.


----------



## pigcicles

With brining you either need to rinse or soak in plain water afterwards to reduce the saltiness. Keep working with the temps til ya figure out what is needed.


----------



## jojo22

Rata, what are the length of those plates on the bottom of your grill?? I think those might work better than using the charcoal thing flipped upside down!


----------



## rata

PigCicles,

Thanks...I did do a quick rinse maybe not enough...in fact I don't remember rinsing the inside...I may try it again. I need to stop looking at foodtv so much.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Last year (with no mods) I injected the turkey, smoked it over Hickory ... I was really proud of that one. 

jojo22,

I flipped the grate over too at first but since it didn't really help cover the opening, that side of the smoker got really hot. Foil helped but these plates worked better. I just need to smoke more to get a better feeling on adjusting the temp. The plates is 1/8 inch plate. The 2 on the left are 16.5" X 5". the right one (which slides under the baffle) is 16.5" x 8". The baffle is 16.5" X 6.5". Although you can just lean it up against the opening, I welded two tabs w/ bolts to bolt it to the wall.


----------



## drfife

What was your brine solution?

How long did you brine them?

What did you do after brining?

Russell


----------



## rata

Hi Russell,

Answers to your questions:

What was your brine solution?

 2 c salt

 1/2 c brown sugar

 1 c bourbon

3 c apple juice

1 gal water

1T pepper corn

How long did you brine them?

over night ...about 12 -14 hours

What did you do after brining?

rinsed it. I think this maybe where I went wrong...NOT giving it a GOOD rinse.

What do you think??

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## pigcicles

Reduce your salt to 1 cup per gallon water plus whatever else you put in the mix. Rinse thoroughly or soak in plain water for 30 minutes. Last thought - avoid poultry


----------



## apratsunrthd

I appreciate all the information I've found here on modding my Duo. One question I haven't been able to find an answer to: On the gas side, can I put ceramic briquettes in the bottom? If so, should I buy a grate to put them on or just line the bottom with them? Finally, is there any benefit to doing this anyway?


----------



## fife

Good Luck with the new smoker.


----------



## hardslicer

I learn something everyday....love this site


----------



## smokinfred

This is how I modified mine.  Holes go from 1/4" to 1-1/4". Works great even temperatures throughout the chamber.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Also added the chimney extension and modified the secondary rack to clear it.







Finally, I converted to propane just to save myself from sleepless nights when I do briskets.  I can literally "set it and forget it".  Although its easy enough to go back to charcoal.


----------



## alelover

Nice propane conversion. Great idea. I have a burner laying around I may have to blow the dust off of.


----------



## flyfishjeep

smokinfred- I really like the gas conversion you did.  I'm assuming the tuning plates help spread the heat, but how do you keep the smoke rolling if you're not checking on it often?


----------



## smokinfred

The conversion is great and I did it only because I was a newbie to smoking and wanted to start slowly and easily.  I put about 3 fist size chunks and that lasts about 1-2 hours.  You do have to find the sweet spot on where to put the can so that the chunks smolder rather than catching fire.  Great thing is that after the smoke phase I dont have to check on it, which means no sleepless nights for briskets.  I dont even use a water pan and all my food has come out pretty juicy and tender.  Although, like most Chargriller owners I have moved on to a WSM and now I see way some many WSM owners love their smokers.  Those things are AMAZING, but the Chargriller Duo is a close 2nd.


----------



## socalsmoker13

Say Rata, what did you use for your gasket? I like it, and want to use it my self. By the way, nice tire set-up. I wouldn't even know where to start with that.


----------



## babsbap

Love the tire mods. That is one of the few negative things about this grill. It is too hard to move. The gasket is also a great idea I would love to know where to find the material.


----------



## lothus

One thing about brining a turkey is that almost all the turkey you get from supermarket are already brined in salt water, did the same thing you did and that is when I found that out.  About the only way to get one that hasn't already been pre-brined is to get it fresh.  That is the most likely reason it turned out so salty


----------



## rata

apratsunrthd,

I too was wondering about the ceramic briquettes. Debated about doing this since this unit has the charcoal side. Once the flame shields rusted, I came up with mod. The materials were about the same price as ordering 3 new flame shield from Char-Griller. Would have been cheaper and easier if I had made just one large basket but I liked keeping it modular and besides I really need practice welding.













rustedFlameShield.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012


















rustedFlameShield2.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 Rusted Flame Shields.













material-used.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 Material Used.













basic-frame.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 Basic frame.













add_grate.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 A smaller flame shield with grate.













first-basket.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 First basket.













three-baskets.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 Done. Just need to season the baskets.













Finished..jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 3, 2012





 Time will tell if it was worth it.

Although I had already repaired the mounting brackets due to rust, I'll probably beef them up more due to the heavier baskets. This project was as much fun as the smoker and tire mods I had done previously.


----------



## pray4bigb

Hello Sir I to just bought a duo Char griller. If you have any mods or other fixes i would like to see them as well.

Thanks


----------



## bighoss82

I'd love to know the dimensions of the baskets that you made.


----------



## lemans

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jan 11, 2014
__ 1





My basket is 12x12 x6.  Had to take a hammer to round off the top edge but it fits great 
Expanded metal from Home Depot 12x24 two pieces some screws and nuts and rt angle brackets. 24$


----------



## smoker71

how did you mount the wheels to swivel?


----------



## gary s




----------



## erazz

Bumping the thread as I have just started mod'ing mine and have a question for smokinfred and vtanker on their coal tray baffle.   Im choosing to just turn mine over and hang it as opposed to mod'ing anything else so I can keep it as a normal charcoal grill.   I'll try a makeshift foil gap filler to fill in the remaining gap to the firebox, but what kind of results have you gotten?  Reason I ask is smokinfred perforated it, and vtanker did not, so curious on their opinions.   I see how perforating it would work perfect, would just need to maybe use foil to cover the holes if using it in the grill since the replacement coal tray is out of stock on their website :)


----------



## lemans

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jul 28, 2015





     Convection plate from horizon corp


----------



## travisty

Aweomse! I know this post is old, but I just used mine to smoke a pork shoulder for the first time, and have not done any mods. It turned out really well, but I literally had to watch the thing and mess with the coals the entire 8 hours, a process which did actually end up being worth it... surprisingly!

However, the fact that it was a bear last time has had me worried to embark on a new project without trying some mods firs, it was dang hard to keep temp in the thing, and though I was eventually able to get it to hold as about 285, this was quite a bit higher than I had wanted, but I wasn't going to fight it since it was finally staying steady.

Anyway, thank you all so much for the mod tips! I think I will try the mods that @Rata  pictured as they seem a bit more my speed considering that I don't have access to a tac welder. Ill head over to my local welding shop and pick up some cut to size sheets of stainless and a pipe and then ill see if I cant snap some pics to share once Im done. Oh and ill throw some in of the Ribs and Shoulder im planning to smoke up on Saturday.


----------



## rata

Best of luck with your mods.


----------



## alex r

Rata, great job on the wheel mods, I have been trying to come up with something similar for some time now with no success. Can you please post a picture showing, or simply explain where the center post leads or is connected to, or is it simply a handle you use to pull the whole grill as you would a Radio Flyer for example. Thanks in advance, and again great job!




Rata said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First, Thank You Members for all mods and ideas.
> 
> I've had my grill/smoker for about a year and half. Last year (pre-mods)I smoked one turkey, fried another. They turned out good IMO :icon_wink: , but on a windy day had to fight with the temp all day. Anyway...I'm smoking two turkeys this year with these suggested mods. Weather is coming in ...cold and windy.... lets see how it goes:icon_cool: .
> Here are my mods:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0044.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ rata
> __ Nov 22, 2010
> __ 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0045.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ rata
> __ Nov 22, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0046.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ rata
> __ Nov 22, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0047.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ rata
> __ Nov 22, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0048.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ rata
> __ Nov 22, 2010


----------



## rata

Hi Alex,

I basically looked at a go-kart steering setup and made the parts. I added some angle iron to the shelf, to make it stronger. 

I also inserted/welded a tube (to fit axle bolt) inside of the leg to make that stronger. Center is just flat iron bolted through angle iron/shelf. What made it a little tricky was that the legs are at an angle, so the spindle bracket was made to match the angle (not sure if you can tell by the pic). Anyway it was a fun project...first time I didn't anything like that. Best of luck! 













steering.JPG



__ rata
__ Nov 16, 2015


















steering-spindlediagram750.jpg



__ rata
__ Nov 16, 2015


















spindle.jpeg



__ rata
__ Nov 16, 2015


----------



## sxipro

My guess would be that those wheels and steering mechanism came off a garden cart.


----------



## greenakerz63

I brine my turkeys then inject with butter, garlic juice, orange zest and juice, and onion powder, I also slice the orange and onion up and stick in cavity.  Wild and tame turkey come out great


----------



## rata

SXIPro said:


> My guess would be that those wheels and steering mechanism came off a garden cart.


No. Sorry, your guess is wrong. Wheels I bought from Harbor Freight. The steering, I made. Really bad job of welding...more grinding than welding. but again my first time, so.......


----------



## travisty

Okay!

So I had a smoking I wanted to do this weekend and read this forum a couple days before. I am handy but don't have a ton of tools at my disposal so I went CHEAP and EASY. Perhaps if you are like me or not even handy at all you try these mods.

First I purchased this heat plate from Lowes for like $18:













Two.JPG



__ travisty
__ Nov 16, 2015






It was all prepackaged, plus is has the slots so smoke can get through evenly.

It had an extension piece which made it a bit long, so I just used the extension piece block some of the heat directly form the opening initially (as pictured) but ended up moving it to the top rack of the grill in hopes it may help keep/ reflect some of the heat from up in the top of the grill down. Though it may have done nothing up there.













Four.JPG



__ travisty
__ Nov 16, 2015






There were 2 screws sticking out from above the hole so used those to hold e right side of the heat plate, then used the legs it came with on the other side. it had a very slight slope down from the opening.

The second mod I performed today was also just as basic. I found a stainless steel wire basket also at lowes in the plumbing section, its supposed to be for stackable storage. I was originally planning to get a sheet of the steel lath stuff that others have done and fabricated a basket, but this $8 solution suited my better. I then used a cast iron picture holder thing I had lying around the house, basically it is just a # (hashtag) shaped piece of cast iron, and it was the perfect size to brace between the sides of the smoke box to hold the basket about 4 inches off the bottom:













one.JPG



__ travisty
__ Nov 16, 2015
__ 1






So this is what all the mods I I did looked like:













Three.JPG



__ travisty
__ Nov 16, 2015
__ 1






The other 2 things I added was the dryer vent mod, and I also added 2 new Webber Brand temperature gauges which I drilled in 5 inches into each side, and 4 inches up from the grate. Unlike others I actually found my stock gauge on the smoker side to be fairly accurate and I put in a poulder gauge right next to it on my last smoke and they were always fairly close, so it served well on this as a good indicator of the temp higher up in the box. 

Now for how it all worked:

The Heat plate seemed to do its job effectively and the temp across both sides of the box was within a couple degrees almost the entire time. I did remove it for 20 minutes or so just to see if it was working and the right side gauge jumped from the 225 it had been at to 320 and the left gauge dropped to below 200.

The coal basket seemed to work well as the co9als were staying well lit and not getting all stuffed up. I did have to empty out the ash tray about mid smoke as it was getting a bit full in there.

At this point I am not certain that the dryer hose did anything at all, because the grill is not well sealed the smoke was just coming out of EVERYWHERE! I have plans to do the fiberglass seal and some other mods in the near future to remedy that, but again, I don't think the hose mod by itself is worth the effort.

Unfortunately I was too distracted by actually chopping up and eating the Shoulder and Ribs I smoked on her this weekend to snap some pictures, but they were beyond beautiful!

Now the problems: With the current mods really it was tem control that was the success, but I was only able to get the thing to hoover at about 210 no matter what I did in the fire box. I tried everything I could think of but it stayed at a constant 210, one thing I did to remedy this was occasionally taking a handful of red coals and throwing them into the corners of the grill, this brought the temp up to a fairly steady 225, but I literally sat an manned this thing for the entire 8 hours that I had the shoulder in (and the ribs did the 2-2-1 method) 

I am sort of in between here, because now looking back I think it was all worth it for the food I got, but because of the time and attention it took I really felt like I had put in an 8 hour work day. So im thinking, "hmmmm... should I spend another $xxx on getting this thing slightly more acceptable to control but putting in some more mods, or should I just consider it a grill alone, and buy a base/mid range electric smoker?" I don't have the answer yet, other than to say I guess im sort of excited at the prospect of seeing how well I can jimmy rig this thing which may carry its own satisfactions.


----------



## travisty

I saw one other mod on another thread that the guy just bought a garden cart from Lowes and welded the grill to it. that seemed like an easy one to me.


----------



## alex r

steering.JPG



__ rata
__ Nov 16, 2015







Rata, thanks for the reply, still doesn't answer my question though, maybe I was a little unclear. I wanted to know how in the deuce do you steer the thing? I see a metal tube bolted on the center plate of the "steering linkage" but it disappears out of frame, where does it go?


----------



## alex r

Travisty said:


> Okay!
> So I had a smoking I wanted to do this weekend and read this forum a couple days before. I am handy but don't have a ton of tools at my disposal so I went CHEAP and EASY. Perhaps if you are like me or not even handy at all you try these mods.
> 
> First I purchased this heat plate from Lowes for like $18:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ travisty
> __ Nov 16, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all prepackaged, plus is has the slots so smoke can get through evenly.
> It had an extension piece which made it a bit long, so I just used the extension piece block some of the heat directly form the opening initially (as pictured) but ended up moving it to the top rack of the grill in hopes it may help keep/ reflect some of the heat from up in the top of the grill down. Though it may have done nothing up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ travisty
> __ Nov 16, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were 2 screws sticking out from above the hole so used those to hold e right side of the heat plate, then used the legs it came with on the other side. it had a very slight slope down from the opening.
> The second mod I performed today was also just as basic. I found a stainless steel wire basket also at lowes in the plumbing section, its supposed to be for stackable storage. I was originally planning to get a sheet of the steel lath stuff that others have done and fabricated a basket, but this $8 solution suited my better. I then used a cast iron picture holder thing I had lying around the house, basically it is just a # (hashtag) shaped piece of cast iron, and it was the perfect size to brace between the sides of the smoke box to hold the basket about 4 inches off the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ travisty
> __ Nov 16, 2015
> __ 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is what all the mods I I did looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ travisty
> __ Nov 16, 2015
> __ 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other 2 things I added was the dryer vent mod, and I also added 2 new Webber Brand temperature gauges which I drilled in 5 inches into each side, and 4 inches up from the grate. Unlike others I actually found my stock gauge on the smoker side to be fairly accurate and I put in a poulder gauge right next to it on my last smoke and they were always fairly close, so it served well on this as a good indicator of the temp higher up in the box.
> 
> Now for how it all worked:
> The Heat plate seemed to do its job effectively and the temp across both sides of the box was within a couple degrees almost the entire time. I did remove it for 20 minutes or so just to see if it was working and the right side gauge jumped from the 225 it had been at to 320 and the left gauge dropped to below 200.
> The coal basket seemed to work well as the co9als were staying well lit and not getting all stuffed up. I did have to empty out the ash tray about mid smoke as it was getting a bit full in there.
> At this point I am not certain that the dryer hose did anything at all, because the grill is not well sealed the smoke was just coming out of EVERYWHERE! I have plans to do the fiberglass seal and some other mods in the near future to remedy that, but again, I don't think the hose mod by itself is worth the effort.
> Unfortunately I was too distracted by actually chopping up and eating the Shoulder and Ribs I smoked on her this weekend to snap some pictures, but they were beyond beautiful!
> 
> Now the problems: With the current mods really it was tem control that was the success, but I was only able to get the thing to hoover at about 210 no matter what I did in the fire box. I tried everything I could think of but it stayed at a constant 210, one thing I did to remedy this was occasionally taking a handful of red coals and throwing them into the corners of the grill, this brought the temp up to a fairly steady 225, but I literally sat an manned this thing for the entire 8 hours that I had the shoulder in (and the ribs did the 2-2-1 method)
> I am sort of in between here, because now looking back I think it was all worth it for the food I got, but because of the time and attention it took I really felt like I had put in an 8 hour work day. So im thinking, "hmmmm... should I spend another $xxx on getting this thing slightly more acceptable to control but putting in some more mods, or should I just consider it a grill alone, and buy a base/mid range electric smoker?" I don't have the answer yet, other than to say I guess im sort of excited at the prospect of seeing how well I can jimmy rig this thing which may carry its own satisfactions.



It has been my experience that no matter how much you modify these grills you still have to keep a constant watch wile smoking. But for me that is half the fun, so I don't mind. If you are wanting to "set it and forget it", so to speak, you would have better luck with an electric smoker.


----------



## rata

Alex R said:


> steering.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ rata
> __ Nov 16, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rata, thanks for the reply, still doesn't answer my question though, maybe I was a little unclear. I wanted to know how in the deuce do you steer the thing? I see a metal tube bolted on the center plate of the "steering linkage" but it disappears out of frame, where does it go?


Oh!   That is just a handle. Yes, like a wagon. I just just made it swivel out of the way so it it wouldn't stick straight out.


----------



## rata

Travisty said:


> I saw one other mod on another thread that the guy just bought a garden cart from Lowes and welded the grill to it. that seemed like an easy one to me.


Yup, I probably saw the same one. I agree, easier. I was looking for cheap, fun & challenging to me. Garden cart way to easy and more money than I wanted to spend. I have more time, than money. :)


----------



## alex r

Rata said:


> Oh!   That is just a handle. Yes, like a wagon. I just just made it swivel out of the way so it it wouldn't stick straight out.



Aha! That's what I thought, wanted to make sure. Thanks for clearing that up. I do believe I will give it a try.


----------



## fstbusa

Needed a new gas grille and wanted to try out smoking.  Picked up a used char-griller duo for $80.... it is only a couple years old but needs a little tlc.  Smoked a couple butts over the last month and decided to research some mods to help aid in the smoke process...   Used an enormous amount of charcoal the first smoke...

made a charcoal basket last night.

Still planning on sealing the lid,extending the exhaust to grate level, and adding a couple thermometers.

Going to disassemble most of this unit and clean it up a bit as there is a little rust on various spots.  Plan to give it a little TLC













IMG_1126.JPG



__ fstbusa
__ Nov 19, 2015


















IMG_1127.JPG



__ fstbusa
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## nelsonsmoker

That's a nice FB basket! what are the dimensions and where did you get your supplies? As you can see in the pics below it's the last thing I have to do. All the other Mods worked great and I'm holding the temps pretty darn good.













IMG_2666.JPG



__ nelsonsmoker
__ Nov 19, 2015





Dual thermometers!













IMG_2667.JPG



__ nelsonsmoker
__ Nov 19, 2015





Gasket around FB opening!













IMG_2669.JPG



__ nelsonsmoker
__ Nov 19, 2015





 at grate level and a little more gasket material on the right side of the CC.

When I got this thing (Brand new) it leaked smoke worse than a steam engine. Now it works great. It's a little flimsy but it works'


----------



## fstbusa

NelsonSmoker said:


> That's a nice FB basket! what are the dimensions and where did you get your supplies? As you can see in the pics below it's the last thing I have to do. All the other Mods worked great and I'm holding the temps pretty darn good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2666.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ nelsonsmoker
> __ Nov 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual thermometers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2667.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ nelsonsmoker
> __ Nov 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gasket around FB opening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2669.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ nelsonsmoker
> __ Nov 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at grate level and a little more gasket material on the right side of the CC.
> 
> When I got this thing (Brand new) it leaked smoke worse than a steam engine. Now it works great. It's a little flimsy but it works'


I made it 12x12x6"T.  I would probably make it slightly smaller if I had to do it again.  Maybe 11x11x5" tall.  Its a tight fit in the SFB but it fits.  I got 1/8" angle at the hardware store and ended up ordering the expanded metal off Amazon.  I got tired of driving 15miles to the local Home Depot only to find that they were still out of the expanded metal.  I have Amazon Prime so it was free shipping and had it to my door in 2 days.


----------



## lemans

image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Nov 19, 2015





I had to check to see if my 5050 was still on my deck. Lol


----------



## lemans

image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## lemans

image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## nelsonsmoker

Lemans said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ lemans
> __ Nov 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to check to see if my 5050 was still on my deck. Lol


Nice! How's it working for ya?


----------



## fstbusa

Lemans said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ lemans
> __ Nov 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to check to see if my 5050 was still on my deck. Lol


how old is that thing?  Looks new!


----------



## lemans

Three yrs old.  FB shows rust on door but I keep the rig well oiled... I think it great. But I now have two 22 wsm a , so it's only used for cold smoking.. Right now!


----------



## rata

So about 5 years ago I made some baskets to replace the original heat shields (see link). 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/54285/char-griller-duo/20#post_855540

Well those baskets are now rusted.













20170910_114953.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Also the drum has rusted through my neglect. This grill is only 8 years old.

How old is your grill and much rust does it grill have? I think lining the drum with aluminum

hid my problems....the aluminum didn't look bad. 













20170910_115000.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Decide to make another basket and fix the drum. Got lazy this time and made one big basket

with thicker expanded metal instead of the three. The last baskets were made from thin stuff that I

bought from Home Depot. This time I got thicker stuff from a metal supply house.

Frame.













20170910_135436.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Heat shield.













20170910_145115.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Expanded metal.













20170910_145221.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017


















20170916_101148.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Cut away all the rusted metal from drum and welded expanded metal to it.













20170917_144008.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Just need to season it, add the briquettes and done.













20170917_144112.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017


















20170917_144200.jpg



__ rata
__ Sep 18, 2017






Might make a expanded metal cooking surface now. Probably make that in three pieces.


----------

